# Kindle Scribe



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I just noticed Amazon announced a new premium Kindle today: the Kindle Scribe… I’m intrigued!! Anyone else?









Amazon’s Kindle Scribe is an E Ink tablet for reading and writing


This is Amazon’s newest new Kindle in years — and the first with a pen.




www.theverge.com







Edit to include article link…

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, saw it mentioned on a Remarkable user group. I’ve already ordered the 32 gb version without a bundle as it’s the only one I could get release day. Wanted the 64bg version, but that must already be sold out as it’s delivery timeframe is dec 2-23. And release day is 11/30.

I’ve been waiting for an Amazon Kindle I can also keep a notebook on. But we’ll see how well they implement the writing features


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Just ordered one... Couldn't resist. I got a bundle with the Premium Pen and Dark Emerald leather case plus a charger. It says delivery is estimated between Dec. 2-Dec 23rd...

I really hope the actual delivery date is closer to the 2nd than the 23rd of Dec. though... We'll see.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

quadtronix said:


> Just ordered one... Couldn't resist. I got a bundle with the Premium Pen and Dark Emerald leather case plus a charger. It says delivery is estimated between Dec. 2-Dec 23rd...
> 
> I really hope the actual delivery date is closer to the 2nd than the 23rd of Dec. though... We'll see.


 oh yeah, and it says the charger is coming tomorrow... 😂


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I have never at any point had any desire to write on a Kindle. Never even thought about it until now.

Okay, just thought about it... Nope! Not seeing the point. Maybe for students? I don't know. 

The basic pen vs. premium pen option is clunky. Amazon should've just gone with the premium pen and called it a day.

I do like the bigger screen release estate though, but not enough to drop almost $400 on it. (Granted, that's about what I paid for the Kindle Klassic with the OPRAH code. Remember that?)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the alert! I have a Remarkable 2, which I use for taking notes for various things. I like it, but it's strictly a notebook for me. And my kindle is strictly a reading book. Will have to think if there's value in having a 2 in one eInk device.

Off to check it out .....

(p.s. -- there are a lot of late model kindles and Fires on sale at woot.com today.)

Have done no more than see that it's a bigger -- aka DX size -- screen. Which might just tempt me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Enablers.

So I just ordered a 16 GB model with burgundy cover and premium pen. Device should be delivered on release day, November 30. Cover after that.

I guess I'll just put it all together and give it to my husband to give to me on Christmas. 

Why'd I choose what I chose?
** I went with 16 GB because I have a Remarkable that has 8 GB and I've only used just over 2 in the nearly 2 years I've had it, so I think 16 will be plenty. Plus I've only used maybe 8 GB of the 32 on my Paperwhite Signature.
** I got the premium pen because I'm used to doing the 'flip over to erase like a pencil' thing with the remarkably stylus.
** I got the burgundy cover 'cause I liked the color the best

Oh! And it comes with 4 months of KU which is, effectively, added on to any subscription you may already have. What they say is your renewal is 'suspended' for 4 months.

Side note: I pulled out my old Voyage the other day -- and was impressed anew with how good that screen is.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Nope. Highlighting is good enough for me. Notetaking is for tablets. Plus this new Scribe Kindle doesn’t have page advance buttons which is a must have for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

I've never used an e-ink stylus interface. How responsive is the display as you write on it? Given e-ink's slower refresh rate, it seems like it would be a concern, but given the success of the Remarkable, they must've got it sorted out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gustophersmob said:


> I've never used an e-ink stylus interface. How responsive is the display as you write on it? Given e-ink's slower refresh rate, it seems like it would be a concern, but given the success of the Remarkable, they must've got it sorted out.


It's really good on my Remarkable 2. I also had an older eInk notebook called Mobiscribe and it was pretty responsive as well.

They do note that, if you do a lot of note taking, the battery may not last as long because of more frequent page refresehes. But I haven't noticed a problem with my Remarkable.



etexlady said:


> Nope. Highlighting is good enough for me. Notetaking is for tablets. Plus this new Scribe Kindle doesn’t have page advance buttons which is a must have for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, the nice thing is that it's tablet sized: 10.2" That's one reason I've liked my Remarkable better than the Mobiscribe. And I've missed having a DX sized kindle since I got rid of mine years ago. I'm thinking I'll like it for the newspaper. AND .... I'll use it as a notebook when I need to.

I would not object to page turn buttons .... but not a must have for me.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

While my inner gadget geek is shouting at me to buy the shiny new thing right now, the truth is I wouldn't get enough use out of it to justify paying that price. 

Even if I did, I think I would prefer a separate notepad and reader.

Besides, I couldn't get past that lopsided bezel, which is one of the main reasons I don't have an Oasis.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's really good on my Remarkable 2. I also had an older eInk notebook called Mobiscribe and it was pretty responsive as well.
> 
> They do note that, if you do a lot of note taking, the battery may not last as long because of more frequent page refresehes. But I haven't noticed a problem with my Remarkable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. Even though its thin, with the larger width and height I bet they can squeeze a fairly hefty battery in there, so hopefully that won't be an issue either.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

This new model introduction hot on the heels of the updated base kindle makes me wonder if we'll see an updated Oasis next year? It's now the oldest in the line up, as I recall.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have convinced myself to wait and see what you guys think before ordering. 
I am still pretty furious about the interface changes on the last update to trust Amazon at the moment.


----------



## leonFromAustin (Jun 3, 2018)

Having been burned by the Apple Newton back in the day, and then waiting patiently to get the 2nd+ generation Palm PDA with which I was way happier, I can't say I haven't been rewarded for not buying the first generation of a new product. And I didn't go for the Remarkable because I perceived it needed a subscription to get most out of it.

So I hope y'all don't mind that, like Andra, I'll wait to see what everyone else thinks about the Scribe while Amazon works out the kinks (customers are now the beta users), and the next generation or the next minor update comes out. And also so that folks find out what they can do with it, especially with that form factor (do you take it to the grocery store and check off the items from your list, etc.).

I thank you for your bravery!


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

leonFromAustin said:


> Having been burned by the Apple Newton back in the day, and then waiting patiently to get the 2nd+ generation Palm PDA with which I was way happier, I can't say I haven't been rewarded for not buying the first generation of a new product. And I didn't go for the Remarkable because I perceived it needed a subscription to get most out of it.
> 
> So I hope y'all don't mind that, like Andra, I'll wait to see what everyone else thinks about the Scribe while Amazon works out the kinks (customers are now the beta users), and the next generation or the next minor update comes out. And also so that folks find out what they can do with it, especially with that form factor (do you take it to the grocery store and check off the items from your list, etc.).
> 
> I thank you for your bravery!


I totally agree about first gen devices... I was able to hold out for the first iPad almost a year into its release and same for the first generation oasis, although I DID wind up getting both those devices eventually, once I saw that they were safe bets from reviews and others' experiences. Same goes for the Galaxy Z Fold 2 which I got half way through its life cycle and had skipped on the original Fold... I'm crossing my fingers that there are no major issues with the Scribe though. I probably would have held off a little longer but I have been longing for a new premium Kindle for years now and the standard Paperwhite is just not doing it for me anymore. I have the Oasis 2019 but with micro USB and a debatably 5 year old design, the time for a new kindle has finally arrived... I hope to report only good things about it once it's released but I will definitely get back with my thoughts on it (good, bad or both) once I have it in hand. 



Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

even with a 3rd paycheck this month, i'm not ready to drop 400 dollars on a new toy just yet. will wait until after new year and see what you folks think.

back in the day when i was proofing for people, i would have LOVED this.


----------



## leonFromAustin (Jun 3, 2018)

quadtronix said:


> I totally agree about first gen devices... I was able to hold out for the first iPad almost a year into its release and same for the first generation oasis, although I DID wind up getting both those devices eventually, once I saw that they were safe bets from reviews and others' experiences. ...


Funny you should mention the first iPad. I seemed to have broken my own 1st gen rule by getting exactly one of those... but it's still working! Running iOS 5.1.1. And granted, I got one pretty late in the 1st gen's lifecycle. Have I mentioned yet that it's still working? I even have a Kindle app on it, and it still syncs. One or two games no longer start because of issues I would normally reinstall for, but can't since those versions are long gone.

I even have the old eReaderPro software, which I think took over from the old Peanut Press that used to supply ebooks for the old Palm. Yes, I used to read ebooks on a Palm III. Beat lugging dead trees around.

Our family is now on our third iPad.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone--it's been so long since I've been here, I didn't have a login in anymore! So I lost all my post history and also my history being member number 2...or 10 or whatever it was. Anyway, the Scribe caught my eye because it's NEW and SHINY and a KINDLE...but do I really need this gadget? I knew I could come here and see some good discussion from knowledgeable folks.

BTW, if you have an old Kindle to trade in (I have a few of those...LOL, still hanging around) you can take 20% off the price. I am so tempted...


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

I like my Oasis a lot, but if the Scribe had been available a while back, I'd have gone with that one over the Oasis. Reason is that 10 inch screen, which makes pdf documents a whole lot easier to read. Sure, I can read 'em on the HD10, but my ancient eyes find an e-ink screen more pleasant than a tablet for long reading sessions. Put one in the wish list this afternoon and will be ordering some time early '23 (other bills to pay down first). Maybe I'll make use of the note-taking capability and maybe I won't. But that screen size will do this kid some good. Only thing it seems to be missing for my purposes is the sd card slot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mainewriter said:


> Hello everyone--it's been so long since I've been here, I didn't have a login in anymore! So I lost all my post history and also my history being member number 2...or 10 or whatever it was. Anyway, the Scribe caught my eye because it's NEW and SHINY and a KINDLE...but do I really need this gadget? I knew I could come here and see some good discussion from knowledgeable folks.
> 
> BTW, if you have an old Kindle to trade in (I have a few of those...LOL, still hanging around) you can take 20% off the price. I am so tempted...


Welcome back, Leslie!

FYI, your former username "Leslie" is still active -- can't help you with a password, though. 

Unfortunately, in the switch to the new board software, we lost access to the 'user numbers' and the clever names that Harvey had come up with. But it looks like the Leslie account is a premium member account!


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome back, Leslie!
> 
> FYI, your former username "Leslie" is still active -- can't help you with a password, though.
> 
> Unfortunately, in the switch to the new board software, we lost access to the 'user numbers' and the clever names that Harvey had come up with. But it looks like the Leslie account is a premium member account!


Hi Ann, thank you!

I see "Leslie" me as a member, but she is like a lost person I can't get to. Oh well, it's good to see lots of familiar names!

I pondered the Scribe for a few more hours and then said, why not? I took 20% off with a trade in of an old Kindle and then I had points from my credit card--I save the points for splurges and this seemed like a good one! I opted for the premium pen and 16 GB (based on Ann's comment) but didn't bother with a cover for right now. Looking forward to unboxing day on November 30th!

I was tempted by the Remarkable2 but there are folks on both the r/Kindle and r/Remarkable subreddits that think the Scribe will "crush" Remarkable. We'll see. Plus, I am getting the Scribe for free. I would not have had that option with the Remarkable.

LHN


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been hoping for a larger screen to read with fewer page turns. This definitely meets that goal. And I saw in one photo the case has an easel function so it sits level and not at an angle like with stupid origami cases. And it is HEAVY. That's the biggest question mark to me is how it would be for extended holding/reading. I know it actually isn't heavy at just under 1 pound but compared to 7 ounces of current Kindle it is heavy. My old DX is only good for $5 trade-in. And my Fire HD 8 isn't good for anything. And my Oasis is $50 but the 20% discount doesn't show up when I try to order, just the full price number. So I guess that's a sign to not order one.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Mainewriter said:


> Hello everyone--it's been so long since I've been here, I didn't have a login in anymore! So I lost all my post history and also my history being member number 2...or 10 or whatever it was. Anyway, the Scribe caught my eye because it's NEW and SHINY and a KINDLE...but do I really need this gadget? I knew I could come here and see some good discussion from knowledgeable folks.
> 
> BTW, if you have an old Kindle to trade in (I have a few of those...LOL, still hanging around) you can take 20% off the price. I am so tempted...


Wow, a blast from the blast!

Welcome back, Leslie. I'm sure I followed you to KB from the old Amazon forums.

Surely an admin or mod can do a password reset for Leslie's original account and get her back in?


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I read a rumor this morning I thought I should share here as it could have an impact on some people’s decision to order the Scribe… I don’t know how accurate this rumor is but it states that there will be a new Oasis Gen 4 in 2022… I’ll link the article…









Amazon Kindle Oasis 4 will come by the end of 2022


Amazon has refreshed their entire Kindle e-Reader lineup and have introduced an entirely new device. The Amazon Kindle Basic 2022 will be shipping out in the middle of October and the 11th generation Kindle Paperwhite and the Signature Edition came out in November, 2021. The Kindle Scribe is...




goodereader.com





Personally, this news does not influence my decision to invest in the Scribe. I definitely would have wanted a clearer picture of my options when I was deciding to purchase the Scibe but sometimes thats not what happens. In the end I probably would have gone for the Scribe either way, but it would’ve been nice to know…

What do you all think? If the rumor is true, does that effect your opinion or decisions concerning the scribe?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Surely an admin or mod can do a password reset for Leslie's original account and get her back in?


Unfortunately, not. At least: there are only 2 mods any more and our powers are somewhat limited. We can't even delete an account on request -- though we can ban one. Go figure. One might try to contact board ownership but they are pretty unresponsive.


quadtronix said:


> I read a rumor this morning I thought I should share here as it could have an impact on some people’s decision to order the Scribe… I don’t know how accurate this rumor is but it states that there will be a new Oasis Gen 4 in 2022… I’ll link the article…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No change in my thoughts -- though I could certainly cancel my pre-order if I wanted to. I've never been as enamoured with the Oasis as many. Yeah, the actual buttons are nice for reading in bed when you want to be completely snug -- 'cause you don't need a finger out to touch the screen  -- but other than that it's got nothing to recommend it, in my mind, over the paperwhite. And not worth the extra money for me. Anyway, I do have one and I use it as my 'Bedtime Reader' and I don't need another.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

CS said:


> Wow, a blast from the blast!
> 
> Welcome back, Leslie. I'm sure I followed you to KB from the old Amazon forums.
> 
> Surely an admin or mod can do a password reset for Leslie's original account and get her back in?


Hi CS, good to see you too!

Yes, I was thinking about my breadcrumbs from Amazon to Kboards...those were the days!

LHN


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

LDB said:


> I've been hoping for a larger screen to read with fewer page turns. This definitely meets that goal. And I saw in one photo the case has an easel function so it sits level and not at an angle like with stupid origami cases. And it is HEAVY. That's the biggest question mark to me is how it would be for extended holding/reading. I know it actually isn't heavy at just under 1 pound but compared to 7 ounces of current Kindle it is heavy. My old DX is only good for $5 trade-in. And my Fire HD 8 isn't good for anything. And my Oasis is $50 but the 20% discount doesn't show up when I try to order, just the full price number. So I guess that's a sign to not order one.


When I ordered mine, I did trade-in an old Kindle touch ($5). The 20% discount didn't show up until I had everything in my cart and was ready to check it. Maybe you need to go a few steps further?

I got $60 back for my old Oasis a few weeks ago. I was never happy with that particular Kindle--I think I had a defective one from the start but never pursued a replacement. The battery was always draining, I had to put the cover on and off constantly--it was always saying the cover wasn't charging. The final straw was when we went on vacation over the 4th of July and even though I charged it, it was dead, or dying. I ended up doing all my reading on my iPad. 

After I ditched the Oasis, I found my old Voyage (I didn't really find it--I knew where it was) and charged it up and have been using it ever since. I really think that's the best Kindle of all the ones I have owned.

LHN


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

quadtronix said:


> I read a rumor this morning I thought I should share here as it could have an impact on some people’s decision to order the Scribe… I don’t know how accurate this rumor is but it states that there will be a new Oasis Gen 4 in 2022… I’ll link the article…


As I said in my other message, I was not happy with my Oasis from the get-go but I kept using it because I felt like I had to because I spent so much money on it! I finally traded it in a few weeks ago and got a $60 gift card. I wouldn't buy another.

LHN


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Mainewriter said:


> When I ordered mine, I did trade-in an old Kindle touch ($5). The 20% discount didn't show up until I had everything in my cart and was ready to check it. Maybe you need to go a few steps further?
> 
> LHN


I thought the same and went all the way through the entering payment method. The only thing left was clicking the order button. I wasn't that ready and committed to the idea yet so I abandoned it. I want to explore the new Oasis rumor a bit now. I really like having the buttons for those times they are more convenient but it will have to have at least a 1" larger screen as well. I don't care about writing on it but I want a larger screen. The Scribe strikes me as a Kindle DX 2 with great screen/lighting/features/etc. which is something I'd like. Tough decisions ahead.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have gone through the trade-in process for my mom's old paperwhite, so I will have a 20% off discount that I can use on either one.
I don't get the option to apply a discount to my purchase before sending the old one in. I don't know why. I have traded in quite a few over the years and they have always been accepted.
The size of the Scribe is pretty tempting. I really doiss the DX. And I am hoping that the UI leans more towards the Kindle app than the Kindle devices...


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Andra said:


> I have gone through the trade-in process for my mom's old paperwhite, so I will have a 20% off discount that I can use on either one.
> I don't get the option to apply a discount to my purchase before sending the old one in. I don't know why. I have traded in quite a few over the years and they have always been accepted.
> The size of the Scribe is pretty tempting. I really doiss the DX. And I am hoping that the UI leans more towards the Kindle app than the Kindle devices...


For those of you doing the trade-in system -- when you ship it be _very sure_ to get a shipper receipt & tracker #.
I did a trade a couple of years ago, got the $/discount applied, then taken away when they hadn't received my old Kindle. But I dealt with cust svc, provided the tracker#, and they could see clearly that it had been delivered and I got my trade-in $/discount back.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

I had a DX way back when and sold it (through this forum) pretty quickly after buying it. It was just too big for me. In the years since, of course, I have gotten used to ultrabooks and iPads, so I'll be curious to see what I think of the Scribe.



> For those of you doing the trade-in system -- when you ship it be _very sure_ to get a shipper receipt & tracker #.


Good advice. I have a UPS label and shipping info so that is stored in my email, but it's always good to keep track of these things.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fogeydc said:


> For those of you doing the trade-in system -- when you ship it be _very sure_ to get a shipper receipt & tracker #.
> I did a trade a couple of years ago, got the $/discount applied, then taken away when they hadn't received my old Kindle. But I dealt with cust svc, provided the tracker#, and they could see clearly that it had been delivered and I got my trade-in $/discount back.


You might also consider checking to see if there's a nearby place to drop in in person. There's a chain called "UBreakIFix", some now affiliated with Asurion, that will accept the trade in, certify it's condition, and give you the credit directly. That eliminates the whole "lost in the mail" issues.

There may be others as well. Last time I did a trade in there was a link to click to find an acceptance agent in my area -- which is how I found oout about the above.

I didn't even think about the trade in possibility this time -- though, doing so now, I don't really have one I want to be rid of. I read daily on my 2019 PW and my 2nd gen Oasis. My Voyage is a backup, and I use it periodically, especially take with when traveling. The other Voyage is my husband's and I keep it charged for him.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I saw this, went to amazon and looked at the specs and ordered one. I had thought for a long time a larger format e reader would be good, a lot less page turning. I like the larger formats so well I do most of my daytime reading on my ipad, but prefer the e reader for later at night and outside.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking closer at my Trade-in email, if I am willing to brave the Domain (huge shopping center) to drop off at that one particular Whole Foods location, I can take it in. There are no UbreakIfix locations on Amazon's list near me. So I don't know if it's worth dealing with both the Domain and Whole Foods vs dropping it off at UPS. I guess it will depend on whether I can get DH to play chauffer for me.
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I attempted the in-person trade-in at the Whole Foods Amazon counter. What a disaster. I wasted over half an hour for the young lady to figure out how to do it. I finally gave up and will just ship it back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Andra .... it's a shame their folks weren't trained.  But you know the drill: save your shipping proof and get proof of delivery as well.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, call me a dummy but I just ordered the bundle with the denim cover. Delivery in about 9 weeks for the Scribe and 12 or so for the cover.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

LDB said:


> Well, call me a dummy but I just ordered the bundle with the denim cover. Delivery in about 9 weeks for the Scribe and 12 or so for the cover.


okay, dummy....



nine weeks.. that puts it when? January?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> okay, dummy....
> 
> 
> 
> nine weeks.. that puts it when? January?




About 12/20 for the Scribe and new year's eve or a few days after for the cover. The power dodad I'm not counting comes in a week or two.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I just thought one benefit of the Scribe, potentially, is being so much larger the book cover icons Amazon FORCES on our library view may be enough larger to actually be semi-worthwhile and semi-visible as opposed to the USELESS specks we get now.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I'm weak. I got my discount credited to my account and pulled the trigger on a bundle that inuded the case and the premium pen. The 20% off applied to all items in the bundle so myvtotal came out right around $400. That is more than I paid for my original Kindle! But I spent A LOT on aftermarket skins and cases for that one. It even has a leather Oberon cover.
My delivery date says December 20 - January 4.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> Well I'm weak. I got my discount credited to my account and pulled the trigger on a bundle that inuded the case and the premium pen. The 20% off applied to all items in the bundle so myvtotal came out right around $400. That is more than I paid for my original Kindle! But I spent A LOT on aftermarket skins and cases for that one. It even has a leather Oberon cover.
> My delivery date says December 20 - January 4.


That's about what mine said, the first date for the Scribe and a couple weeks later for the cover for some reason. Seems like the covers would be easier to get ready sooner than the Scribe itself.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

LDB said:


> That's about what mine said, the first date for the Scribe and a couple weeks later for the cover for some reason. Seems like the covers would be easier to get ready sooner than the Scribe itself.


it might be that after market people are waiting until they actually have a scribe in hand to finish working on covers, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It makes sense that third party covers might take a few weeks to be available, but you'd think the Amazon branded covers wouldn't have the same issue. Unless Amazon hasn't even given their manufacturer's a prototype to work from. But, like others, mine is due on one day, the the cover a couple of weeks later. Weird. (Though I ALREADY got the 'power pack' -- i.e. plug -- that came the day after I ordered it. I wouldn't have gotten it at all -- I do have a few of those already  -- except it was part of the package and made the whole shebang a bit cheaper.)


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

Okay, so an update...

I started reading about the reMarkable 2 (I am kind of amazed I hadn't clued into this gadget before) and after reading a few zillion reviews, I ordered one. It arrived on Monday (holiday) so I was home and could start putting it through its paces immediately. My verdict: I LOVE THIS THING. My usual style is to have a million scraps of paper with notes all over the desk. About once per week, I sort and organize the scraps (and try to throw lots of them away). Now I just have a gadget where I can write notes in the "Quick Sheets" notebook. I spent time yesterday trying to figure out how to move things around, delete unneeded notes--it's not entirely intuitive but I am figuring it out. Tonight I am sitting here--no scraps of paper anywhere. This thing could be a game changer.

Plus, it reminds me of the early days of the Kindle. I am going a little crazy buying accessories--first a cover (the covers at the reMarkable site are ridiculously expensive). I got a perfectly serviceable Fintie from Amazon for $19. Then I used some of my Visa points to order up a Staedtler Noris stylus as well as a Lamy. Do I really need 3? Probably not but I am getting them "for free" so why not?

My Scribe is still on order and I am really curious what I will think of that when it arrives. I have 100 days to return my reMarkable (I've saved the box and all the packing materials) which would be the end of January so I will have time for a cross device comparison. Will I keep both? Return one? Give the Scribe to my sister for Christmas?

Stay tuned...


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Mainewriter said:


> Okay, so an update...
> 
> I started reading about the reMarkable 2 (I am kind of amazed I hadn't clued into this gadget before) and after reading a few zillion reviews, I ordered one. It arrived on Monday (holiday) so I was home and could start putting it through its paces immediately. My verdict: I LOVE THIS THING. My usual style is to have a million scraps of paper with notes all over the desk. About once per week, I sort and organize the scraps (and try to throw lots of them away). Now I just have a gadget where I can write notes in the "Quick Sheets" notebook. I spent time yesterday trying to figure out how to move things around, delete unneeded notes--it's not entirely intuitive but I am figuring it out. Tonight I am sitting here--no scraps of paper anywhere. This thing could be a game changer.
> 
> ...


The reMarkable is a great note taking device. I’m hoping the Kindle Scribe feels close in how it writes. I figure the reMarkable wil stay my main notebook for meetings and projects and I’ll use the Scribe for my journal and possibly my pdf planner. at least that’s the plan so far, will have to see how the Scribe plays out as it matures. 
I’ve always known I’d end up with Amazon’s version of an eink notebook when they eventually came out with one. Ordered one the first day, delivery on release day (at least for the Scribe, cover a bit later).


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

My order page was updated to reflect a new delivery estimate…

Monday Dec 5th for the Scribe and Wed. Dec 21st - Thurs. Jan 5th 2023 for the Dark Emerald Premium Leather Cover…

I already got the charger that came with the bundle…

And the wait continues… 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No change on mind ... but I ordered on the first day so had release day delivery anyway, The cover is due between Dec 5 and Dec 26 which is a bit silly, I think. Either just a few days later, or a month later, we're not sure. 

I also keep checking to see if it's listed in my devices yet.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Ordered mine Oct 3, delivery is shown Dec 7-28


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine shows a 2 day window for the Scribe, Dec 19-20. The case not until Dec 20 - Jan 5. My order was placed 8 days ago. It still doesn't show up in my devices. I don't believe it will until it ships so they know which specific device by serial number is mine. They could program it with a place holder assigned when ordered and we could begin populating the device while we wait but that would require a bit more work on their part to then swap in our specific device and transfer our pending list to it.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am thinking about ordering the scribe. I have wanted a larger screen since the DX that I missed out on. I use my smaller kindles for on the go and want the scribe for use at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

So apparently the Chinese government has significantly restricted the plant down to only 30% capacity and the Scribe, along with many other products, will be late arriving due to manufacturing limitations. Too bad they don't make things here in the U.S.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

LDB said:


> So apparently the Chinese government has significantly restricted the plant down to only 30% capacity and the Scribe, along with many other products, will be late arriving due to manufacturing limitations. Too bad they don't make things here in the U.S.


I read an article about that, but mine still has the same delivery estimate as before…. 12/5/22 for the Scribe itself… how about you?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

quadtronix said:


> I read an article about that, but mine still has the same delivery estimate as before…. 12/5/22 for the Scribe itself… how about you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just checked my order, it still shows 11/30 delivery date for the Kindle Scribe itself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No change for me. I check pretty much daily. Also to see if it's listed as one of my devices yet.  As soon as I ordered it I had "Ann's 7th Kindle" showing as someplace to send things I bought -- except if I select it it says it's not available. But it's not listed in 'my devices'.

I figure to start a "KindleWatch" thread a week or 2 out from release day.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I didn’t order right away because I was waiting for the trade-in to show on my account. It still shows delivery as 12/15 for the scribe and 12/12 for the cover. I ordered a bundle.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

My Scribe still has a delivery date of 11/30/2022.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine hasn't changed, 12/19-20 for Scribe and 12/20-1/5 for the case. It doesn't show up in the "my content and devices" but I don't expect it to until there is a specific serial number assigned to my order though.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

I ordered a 32gb scribe from Best Buy awhile ago we'll see if I get one on release date or not, I'm waiting to get one in hand before I decide on a cover or a sleeve


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I ordered a bundle and the delivery still shows a 3 week time frame, Dec 7-28.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered the bundle. The power plug came in a couple of days. The Scribe shows a 2 day delivery window. The case shows a 2 week window.


----------



## Mainewriter (3 mo ago)

My Scribe is scheduled for delivery tomorrow by 11 pm. I saw one post on Reddit where someone received their Scribe today. Any other early deliveries?


----------



## KindleScriber (1 mo ago)

Kindle Scribe 32GB with Premium Pen. Unboxing, Initial Setup and Functionality Test.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got an email update mine shipped today and will arrive the 7th not the 20th. No complaints. And it now shows in my devices so I can load in my starter library.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

My Scribe is now showing in a town 15 miles away. UPS doesn’t usually deliver on weekends so I will have to wait until Monday. Patience!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

nikkidog said:


> My Scribe is now showing in a town 15 miles away. UPS doesn’t usually deliver on weekends so I will have to wait until Monday. Patience!


It’s the holiday season, UPS may surprise you as they do tend to do Saturday deliveries during holiday season.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

crisandria said:


> It’s the holiday season, UPS may surprise you as they do tend to do Saturday deliveries during holiday season.





crisandria said:


> It’s the holiday season, UPS may surprise you as they do tend to do Saturday deliveries during holiday season.


Not here in E. Texas. I have had an item hit their Tyler, Tx distribution center, with an expected delivery day say 3 days into the future. They will keep it there until the projected delivery date.

I just received an email saying mine had been shipped from Dallas and would arrive tomorrow, Sunday, Dec 4. Amazon has been having a lot of items deliveried by USPS on Sundays, a lot of things that could easily wait a day. Strange thing I can see an order, say from ebay that arrived at local post office late Sat, same as Amazon package, and they will send someone out with the Amazon package and leave the ebay package until the next day. Had this occur more than once, so not a random occurance.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I received my Scribe today. Is there a way to hide the little black circle on the upper left hand side of the screen? When I’m reading I find it very distracting. I plan to use my Scribe mainly for reading. I don’t want to delete it, just hide it when I’m reading. Thanks


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I received my Scribe today. Is there a way to hide the little black circle on the upper left hand side of the screen? When I’m reading I find it very distracting. I plan to use my Scribe mainly for reading. I don’t want to delete it, just hide it when I’m reading. Thanks


All the reviews I have read mention that being distracting - and none have mentioned finding a way to turn it off.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Had my first bad experience. I was going to read a few minutes after going to bed, so took it along, and discovered the pen was missing, I had only had it three other places, and I knew exactly where, before going there. Looked last night, and this morning and nothing. Finally my wife called out here it is, somehow it fell off apparently as I got into bed and migrated across to her side and under covers. Bottom line is do not trust the magnetic hold feature.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I received my Scribe today. Is there a way to hide the little black circle on the upper left hand side of the screen? When I’m reading I find it very distracting. I plan to use my Scribe mainly for reading. I don’t want to delete it, just hide it when I’m reading. Thanks


Any chance you can post a photo showing it?


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I figured it out. Tap the top of the screen. On the menu tap the 3 dots at the far right. Another menu shows up and the second item is Hiding Writing Toolbar.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

You can retrieve the writing toolbar the same way. it states Show Writing Toolbar.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I figured it out. Tap the top of the screen. On the menu tap the 3 dots at the far right. Another menu shows up and the second item is Hiding Writing Toolbar.


Thanks for finding this nikkidog .... I found it less distracting to move it to the right side, but I'll be happier to have it gone when I'm just reading.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I figured it out. Tap the top of the screen. On the menu tap the 3 dots at the far right. Another menu shows up and the second item is Hiding Writing Toolbar.


Glad you figured it out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Not sure how helpful this might be, but compliments of DH









Kindle Scribe tips: 9 ways to get the most out of Amazon’s digital notebook


From creating new notebooks to creating notes in your favorite book, there's a lot to learn about Amazon's new Kindle Scribe.




www.zdnet.com


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Andra said:


> Not sure how helpful this might be, but compliments of DH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was useful - a couple of things in there I hadn't picked up on yet.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Andra said:


> Not sure how helpful this might be, but compliments of DH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very helpful. Thanks for sharing.


----------

